# Strange happening - 1:3 (soap:water - tried to make liquid laundry soap) turned hard



## RogueRose (Oct 26, 2015)

So I took 250g soap and 750g of water - mixed until dissolved.  Put in fridge to see what would happen.  Turned into a white block of soap and stayed that way at room temp.  Put in oven on warm (~170) and went back to liquid.

Soap was 100% PKO with a 38% water content & 0% SF - water used was distilled (in both recipe & 750ml).

What I found so odd was that it remained very hard at room temp after chilling.  I am curious to see how dilute I can get this before it doesn't solidify as it did.  Anyone else find this odd?


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 26, 2015)

No, it's perfectly normal behavior for a sodium soap, especially one with a higher % of stearic and palmitic acid. That's the reason why all the people who think they can make liquid soap by grating a bar of sodium soap and adding water just make a mess instead. You just kind of reinvented that wheel.

A pure sodium-stearic soap can be diluted to about 3% in water before it stops behaving as a solid gel.


----------

